
Classification of Medical Devices - praving5
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medical_device
======
Manupok
So... why are this type of Wikipedia entries posted on HN?

~~~
grzm
Because the submitter found it interesting. From the guidelines
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)):

 _What to Submit

On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity. _

Wikipedia articles are not uncommon:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=wikipedia.org](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=wikipedia.org)

